# My Puppy won't go up or down stairs



## GLottie (Nov 5, 2012)

Hello, I have a 16 week old puppy and I live in a flat which has one flight of stairs to get up to. When we first starting taking him outside he wouldn't go downstairs, which I know is common. However, he didn't have a problem running back up. 

The last week, he was been refusing to walk back up the stairs. I have no idea what has changed. I have tried tempting him with treats, even putting treats on each step. I have tried getting excited and running up the stairs to see if he follows and I've also tried putting him on one step at a time. All with no joy, he is so stubborn and just sits there!

I am all out of ideas... Can anyone help?


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2012)

What breed of dog do you have?

Some dogs can't manage stairs where others can. I wouldn't be wanting any puppy to be going up or down stairs though because of their joints and the damage that climbing and decending stairs can do.

Mabe him refusing is trying to tell you something -It hurts me.


----------



## GLottie (Nov 5, 2012)

He is a pug cross. He is quite small. 
I did read that they shouldn't be using the stairs when they are too young and initially we stopped him. But, once we get inside he used to bound up them


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

My pug x is the same however he bombs up but refuses to get down i carry him, to be honest id rarther do that anyway as i have steep stairs. what cross is he and how old?


----------



## GLottie (Nov 5, 2012)

I think I'll just have to carry him. He is a 3/4 pug, 1/4 chihuahua and is 16weeks old


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

GLottie said:


> He is a pug cross. He is quite small.
> I did read that they shouldn't be using the stairs when they are *too young* and initially we stopped him. But, once we get inside he used to bound up them


At 16 weeks he is young and for some dogs it is the going down that causes problems to their joints.


----------



## PennyGC (Sep 24, 2011)

even if your pup 'bounds' up stairs you should carry him up and down for some months yet, it's too much of a strain for young pups... then start with a few... I usually let my pups go up a few steps and build it gradually before introducing a few 'down'....

try getting on all fours at the top of a flight of stairs and see if you fancy it! It must look like a mountain to them....


----------



## BabyBlu (Nov 8, 2012)

Should I stop my girl?? She is very active, nearly 12 weeks old. She will run up and down the stairs just for the hell of it when she is having one of her mad half hours.I cant fit a gate there. We are in a house with 2 flights of stairs


----------



## BabyBlu (Nov 8, 2012)

she is a staffie by the way


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

BabyBlu said:


> Should I stop my girl?? She is very active, nearly 12 weeks old. She will run up and down the stairs just for the hell of it when she is having one of her mad half hours.I cant fit a gate there. We are in a house with 2 flights of stairs


I would if you can. Chances are it may be ok but do you want to take that risk?


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

I always thought stairs were bad for a puppy, Indie is 5 months and hasn't been up or down the stairs at all. I also stop her jumping in or out of the car for the same reason, ours is quite high and I don't want her to jar her joints.
Better to be over cautious


----------



## GLottie (Nov 5, 2012)

The only thing that worries me is that my pup will become used to being carried outside and although he is small I don't want a needy handbag dog :/


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

TBH ID stop them going up and down stairs fro as long as possible! I have 3 'handbag' dogs and tried to keep them from too much jumping and using the stairs for as long as I could. They all investigated the stairs in their own time with no intervention from me and are now quite happy going up and down (although I still discourage them from it).


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

I agree with the people who say that pups shouldn't be going up and down stairs. It's irresponsible to let it happen - think of the pain and suffering you could be storing up for your dog in the future. Sorry if this offends anyone but there's no excuse for it and the remedy is simple. It's easy to fit a gate -you can get one like this that does not need any screwing to the wall

Buy Lindam Easy Fit Plus Child's Safety Gate at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for Safety gates.

and it's much cheaper than paying endless vet fees for damaged hips and elbows, arthritis, hip dysplasia - all of which you are risking if you let your pup go up and down stairs.


----------



## BabyBlu (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi
I bought one of those for the study door. We have a vey wide stair that curves out at the bottom. i cant fit one of those there. Any ideas what else I could put there. At what age can she safely go upstairs?
My stairs are like the below

http://chestofbooks.com/home-improv...ages/Hall-and-Stairs-in-Dalton-House-1720.jpg


----------

